# Rfa Shipmates 168/70



## sugar (Apr 2, 2011)

I worked on RFA Regent from 1968 till 1970 my nickname was "Sugar" (which I hated) 
I worked on the MOD stores department on the ship. I had my own drum kit on board and along with my best mate Des also a drummer. we had a band and we entertained all the guys in the bar when off duty.

I made many friends on board and we had some great times and laughs together
Since 1970 my old mate Des and myself have kept regular contact, Des and his family meet up with me and my family every couple of years we have a drink and have a good chinwag about old times
It would be great to hear from some of the other old shipmates
John McKail


----------

